# Simple audio mix.



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm working on a pirate cannon. It will, at this point, only have sound and smoke. I have purchased a 100psi on demand water pump, and an electric water valve. I am looking for just the right mist emitter for the smoke. I have a color organ and am working on getting speakers and an amp. The goal is for the on demand pump to be set up to pressurize the system up to the valve. connect the valve terminals to the color organ. The mp3 player will have two channels, L and R. The left channel will have the sound of a cannon and go to the sound system. The right channel will have only a solid tone. The right channel with the tone will go to the color organ. 
The sequence will be power up system to pressurize everything. Play MP3, the sound of a cannon will coincide with the release of the valve feeding water to the mist emmiters releasing smoke. I know it will not look as good as a fog machine but I intend to use this in the summer on a concession stand. The cool mist will be a good thing to share with people. 

I need a simple program, or the help of someone that has one, to record the two channels to provide sound and trigger the system. What I do not know at this point is if there will be a delay between the release of the valve and the appearance of fog/smoke. I may need a delay between the two tracks.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Download the free audio program Audacity. You can then add a cannon shot sound and copy it on one track. Add the tone track on the the other channel. 
Here's a how to for creating a tone track for a talking skull but the process will be the same for your application - 



If you have problems, pm me and I can send you an mp3 of my cannon and fog tone track that you can adjust in Audacity to fit your needs.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Halstaff, Thanks a million. Being able to do it myself will make any adjustments easy. Did you make a set up like the one I described? Is there a delay between the sound and the release of the fog?
Aquayne
Wayne Johnson


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I used a fog machine with mine. I have the tone for the fog start a little ahead of the cannon shot and it runs for just a bit after the cannon shot sound stops.


----------



## Aswrn (Feb 29, 2012)

You guys are awesome! Thanks you two for posing this question and answering with what looks to be a simple solution and free to boot!

I just started to consider doing a canon last night. I plan on using a 3 channel color organ and no pneumatics.
I would never have thought of doing it this way but that's going to save me a lot of frustrations and I think I'll be able to achieve what I'm visualizing.

Thanks again!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

It's great to have someone like Falstaf around
This crowd is pretty amazing. Anything you are thinking of, someone will have good info for you.
Wayne


----------



## erik1 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Options.*

You also could contact Midnight Syndicate and see if he would do a sync in Protools for you.. Just a thought.


----------

